# 85 nissan sentra eats front wheel bearings



## 85 sentraa (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello, I have an 85 sentra that I have replaced the drivers side front wheel bearings 4 times now. I dont know exactly how to check the preload. I do know there is a spacer that determines preload, but is that spacer supposed to be replaced every time bearings are replaced? The bearings will last less than a year. I can tell when they go bad, because I will hear the typical growling noise. When the noise is heard, I can assume that one of the rollers in the bearings has cracked again. I dont know how everybody else does it, but is it better to order all the spacer sizes from nissan and get the one that best works. I try to torque to what the book says, so I think I am not over torqueing, unless the book is wrong. As far as greases go, disc brake wheel bearing grease should work.(even though I have tried various types). The last attempt at bearing replacement, I took the whole hub, spindle, and everything else needed to a local shop and payed them to put it back together so all I should have to do is bolt it back together. So one would think it would work...............as usuall........here I am again....with growling noise


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on 3,4,5 gen Maximas, many times the wheel hub is ruined when the bearing goes bad.
are you replacing the wheel hub as well, or have you measured it with a micrometer to determine that it's still good?

also, torque on the large axle nut is imperative to making the thing last a while. If you over torque it, you're going to crack the bearing in no time. If you undertorque it, it allows play in the wheel bearing, which will crack the bearings in no time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's prolly the hub. When my front bearing went, it tore up the hub like mad. Cost an extra $92 to hitch a ride over to nissan and grab a new hub. If you replaced the bearing and you put a damaged hub back on it'll prolly destroy the new bearing as well. Also make sure the steering knuckle/spindle is also in good shape.


----------



## 85 sentraa (Mar 7, 2005)

*wheel bearings*



Matt93SE said:


> on 3,4,5 gen Maximas, many times the wheel hub is ruined when the bearing goes bad.
> are you replacing the wheel hub as well, or have you measured it with a micrometer to determine that it's still good?
> 
> also, torque on the large axle nut is imperative to making the thing last a while. If you over torque it, you're going to crack the bearing in no time. If you undertorque it, it allows play in the wheel bearing, which will crack the bearings in no time.


I have got another one from a junkyard....the whole thing....just took it apart and put new bearings in it and still the same thing. Are we supposed to torque until zero end play. What is the correct torque for this model? I have a micrometer but havent used it in years, what would the specs for the hub be? I am not sure but wouldn't the hub condition be obvious if the bearings were loose I.E. mauled hub? I just press out the bearings with a floor jack, socket, and chain the whole thing around the floor jack. Putting them back on, I just tap them back on. Why is torque so critical? Doesnt the spacer in the middle determine the preload? Or does the spacer actually squish a little when torqued to specs..........I dont have a lot of money, but this is sure a pain in the butt, maybe its better to just junk the dam thing.........give me a regular spindle where you tighten the nut, tap on the dust cap any day of the week!!! I definitely need some info as to what is going wrong


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

well, it sounds like your front spindles are slightly different design than ours.. so I can't comment on much of what you're talking about with the preload and all that. 

see if you can hunt down a service manual for your car, and look in it if you haven't already..
wish I could help more.


----------

